# Chemdog busted in MA raid?



## Locked

Not sure if this was posted yet. I read on another board that this is Chemdog....not sure if that is true.


*$150K in pot seized in pair of raids*

*Homes in Easthampton, Southampton raided*

Updated: Tuesday, 02 Aug 2011, 5:18 PM EDT
Published : Tuesday, 02 Aug 2011, 5:18 PM EDT

Anthony Fay
  SOUTHAMPTON, Mass. (WWLP) - $150,000 in marijuana was seized in a pair of raids in Southampton and Easthampton Tuesday.
 Easthampton  Police Detective Robert Alberti told 22News that the raids came  following a federal, state, and local law enforcement investigation into  a marijuana-growing operation led by Gregory Krzanowski, 38, of  Southampton.
 Krzanowski was arrested during the raid on his 23  Katelyn Way home, one of the two residences searched. The other home was  the third floor apartment of 20 Florence Road in Easthampton. Inside  that apartment, Alberti says 97 marijuana plants, four pounds of  marijuana packaged for sale, and a gun were found. According to Alberti,  inside Krzanowskis home, five pounds of marijuana packaged for  distribution were found.
 Krzanowski is being charged with  cultivation of marijuana, possession with intent to distribute  marijuana, and possession of a firearm without an FID card.
 The  raid was conducted by members of the Drug Enforcement Agency, Internal  Revenue Service Criminal Investigations, Easthampton Police, Southampton  Police, Massachusetts State Police.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Yup:
h*XX*p://www.wwlp.com/dpp/news/local/hampshire/%24150K-in-pot-seized-in-pair-of-raids

-He screwed himself by associating his real name with his logo..
h*XX*p://www.logosdatabase.com/logo/chemdog_85138675


----------



## Locked

Wow that isn't too bright huh.....  I thought he wld hve looked tougher...like an Outlaw Biker....


----------



## coloradodreamn

no it dont.  but if u had met the guy....it kinda matches


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

take care and be safe


:ciao:


----------



## NorCalHal

Not the real cat. First off, back in OG daze...he spelled his name Chemdawg.....not chemdog.. Cmon meow.
Do you think that the real Chemdawg rents an apartment to grow?
Beleive me, it aint the OG Chem. Looks to me like a fat bastid who can't spell Chemdawg.


----------



## Rosebud

What does OG stand for please? old gansta?


----------



## coloradodreamn

ummmmno ur soo wrong that it CHEMDOG. THE MAN!  and yeah he did get busted. i have friends at high times that have confirmed it.  it is him and he is in all sorts of ****.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What does OG stand for please? old gansta?



Use to know the answer to that. But then I got high. Lade da da da da.



"Internal  Revenue Service Criminal Investigations"
Thats my fav part of the article. lol 
Its when you know your screwed beyond belief.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Over Grow if im not mistaken and that busted fella looks more like a child molester than a pot fiend.
Pmsl
T4


----------



## dman1234

Alot use  the term "OG" to mean "original gangster".


----------



## bho_expertz

OverGrow


----------



## orangesunshine

ocean grown


----------



## Locked

I hve heard OG in the MJ realm means Ocean Grown....in thug land it means Original Gangster....


----------



## the chef

Down south OG means overgrown......although now its overburned!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Down south OG means overgrown......although now its overburned!



Ain't that the truth.....


----------



## Mutt

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Not the real cat. First off, back in OG daze...he spelled his name Chemdawg.....not chemdog.. Cmon meow.
> Do you think that the real Chemdawg rents an apartment to grow?
> Beleive me, it aint the OG Chem. Looks to me like a fat bastid who can't spell Chemdawg.



OGdaze are gone, and often wonder if the true chemdawg even posts anymore. See many "frauds" about. Like the one that posts here his writing style didn't fit the old "chemdawgs" style and made me have my suspicions. Will the real chemdawg please stand up LOL.


----------



## NorCalHal

coloradodreamn said:
			
		

> ummmmno ur soo wrong that it CHEMDOG. THE MAN!  and yeah he did get busted. i have friends at high times that have confirmed it.  it is him and he is in all sorts of ****.


 
you got the dreamn part right.....


Yes OverGrow....old skool herb site long since shutdown


----------



## bho_expertz

Old Skool ... That is right :evil:


----------

